# Give us the rundown of Prof. Conatser's Seminar!



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

Give us da details!

Thanks :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Well you missed another Great weekend~!!

We had a wonderful weekend and *rubbing tired muscles* a fantastic workout~! 
Thursday(2 hours) & Friday (4 hours) night, the MMA group enjoyed our private classes with Prof. Conatser, with Guru Rich Parson's adding his wisdom and talents to the group.
Rich and Kenpogirl came down from Michigan and Ontario, arriving around 6 P.M. Friday. After the class, we all headed to Wafflehouse then on to our house.. Much Kenpo talk then crashed bout 1 A.M.  Saturday morning arrived too soon~! Up at 6ish A.M. and off to the College.  The morning session was alot of fun, Professor Conatser can sure make you think~!!  Between his anecdotes and sharing his memories of Mr. Parker.. the information he shares is phenomenal~!
The afternoon Advanced session flew by with our minds and bodies overwhelmed ~!  Finally wrapped things up late afternoon and the caravan of cars grouped to head to Hagerstown,MD where Crab Legs were beckoning 
Dinner was fun ~! Stickdummy had everyone rolling as he did his Penjak Silat Macarena moves *snorts* Everyone got along beautifully and it was wonderful to meet new friends~!
 We all hung out til 8:30 P.M. then back to the house, where we went over more Kenpo til almost midnight ~! 
Rich and Dot headed out this morning in pouring rain  on a 9 hour return trip home..  Prof. Conatser and Seig are downstairs in a private session. We'll be leaving round 3:30 to take him to Baltimore Airport for his flight home.
The weekend was one of the best yet ~!  

Thanks to Professor Conatser, Guru Parsons, Dot Kelly, Lamont Glass~!
You are the best!  

Tess
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Blindside (Lamont),Tess,Rich Parsons,Chad(Chronuss)


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Blindside,Tess,Rich,Chad  *being nice *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Seminar Group


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm watching Prof. Conatser and Glad I'm not Chad (Chronuss)


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep.. glad I'm not him *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

eeek.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Good thing Rich had his steel cup on *snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

And another ~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

*Shaking head*


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2004)

Can someone say.. "glutton for punishment?"


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

A great success! Glad you had such a strong turn out! :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 25, 2004)

Who didn't kick Rich in the groin?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 25, 2004)

OMFG!  :lol: 

I'm laughing hystarically. 

Didn't you guys KNOW I was only kidding about Rich's special grion defense technique!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14116

That reminds me, since Rich and I train quite often....I better make sure I have my cup on, because I'm sure he'll be looking for revenge. heh....Tess, you said I owe you one, but I think I'll be getting many boots upon Rich's return!  :ultracool 

It looks like yall had fun...I wish I was there. Maybe next time!
 :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 25, 2004)

Wish I could have made it. Hopefully next time the timing will be right and possible.

Although a public announcement. 

I will be having a little girl at the end of August so hopefully the two dates won't be too close together.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Wish I could have made it. Hopefully next time the timing will be right and possible.
> 
> Although a public announcement.
> 
> I will be having a little girl at the end of August so hopefully the two dates won't be too close together.




Congrats! Better start practicing that diaper changing technique. No extensions, no variations! :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 25, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Congrats! Better start practicing that diaper changing technique. No extensions, no variations! :uhyeah:



Well thank you.  :asian:  NO var. I've got that down in my sleep. When my 1st wife & I parted ways my girl was only 8mo. old at the time. So after work it was me and the 2 little ones. I had to grow up extremely fast to deal with diapers, vomit and the plethora of other things that would make me sick.   

Anyhow sorry if I derailed this thread. It wasn't my intension. :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay I've snuck on while Rich is away to give my input.

We arrived at Shepherdstown College at 6 pm.  Wandered in and found where the class was, met up with StickDummy, who gave us a warm welcome.  Mike and Tess soon followed with Mr. C and Edhead.  Again Mike and Tess are extremely friendly and welcoming.  It was nice to see Mr. C again, and meet up with Edhead.  

Watched the kids class and they enjoyed the class and were very attentive.  I participated in the adult class and it was a great workout with tons of information.  It was interesting to see the slight differences in the techniques from Mr. Parkers original techniques to what we do in our school.  We did kicking set and that always gets me huffing and puffing.

After a meal Mike and Tess welcomed us to their home oh and sadie too.  After a good night sleep we headed back to the college and participated in two really great seminars.  There we met up with Lamont ie Blindside, what a nice guy and a excellent MA'ist.  I have participated in 3 of Mr. C's seminars now and this was truely the best.  He kept everyone entertained and provided a lot of information.  heh everyone really enjoyed working the techniques on each other, especially the flips to the floor.   The Advanced class was great I really enjoyed going through finger set and Co-ordination set 2, as they are 2 sets that I have difficulties with.  Again there were some differences in the techniques but the additional detail that Mr. C provided really helped to clarify some issues with me  (ie how to use your hands for the different jabs for fingerset).  I was pooped when we were done, bot physically and mentally.  

We headed out for chinese it was a good feed and everyone had fun.  Mr. C and Mr. Seigel and Rich and Lamont all had some inspirational things to say to boost peoples desire to train harder.

Thank you again to Mike and Tess and all their students for the hospitality, and Mr. C for the help and friendship.  I had a great time.  

Dot

P.S.  Tess pls send whatever pic's you can.  I still can't believe I forgot my camera.  :wah:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea i actually missed the actual seminar but i think i was recooperating from thursday night with mr. c.  it's always a pleasure to have him in town.  i'm really bumbed about missing it cause everyone i've talked to said it was really great, darn parentals and car.  oh well, i know it won't be the last we see of mr. c


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2004)

I drove down with Dot. Nice ride and we made the trip in 8.5 hours with stops and constuction, when Map quest says it would be 8.5 hours of driving. 

The trip back went about half an hour faster.  The little bird had its' wings out.

As mentioned above by Dot, we were meet by some students and Pete aka StickDummy. He is a real nice guy and really funt to talk to. This I think was the biggest disappointment I had. Pete had a dislocated shoulder and was unable to train in stick work, yet was dressed and helping out Friday night and at the seminar. Personally I think he suffers from the same thing I do, too many stick shots to the head . Get well soon Pete!

I met lots of the students of Mike and Tess, very nice and friendly and supportve. Jenn offered to pick up my tab at the waffle house until DC picked up the bills. He does not know what this means, it means I am in his debt. He bought me food . Adam learned why DC came out to see Mike and his students, Chad learned the benefits of Tape and training knife attacks to the chest.   I also learned about Tim O'Reily . Adam did have a light bulb go off while Pete and I were discussing a sensitivity drill.  :idea:

I also was able to meet Erin and she even smiled before the end of the weekend .

I enjoyed the knowledge and teasing capability of DC with the students and myself. He does a good job to put people at ease so they can learn .

I enjoyed the weekend hanging out and working with some of the students and just enjoying the hospitality of Mike and Tess.

I also enjoyed the mini quiz on Saturday night after the seminar by DC of Rusty. Everyone was tired and yet the joy of Kenpo and training in martial arts them both going. I personally liked the mumble test DC put Rusty through. It was fun to watch, and to enjoy the learning process, and to see those who had studied their homework.

I know I forgot some names and people it was not personal.

Thank You everyone I enjoyed the trip and the event.

 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds Awesome ... as usual whenever DC shares his knowledge.

 -Michael


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Sounds Awesome ... as usual whenever DC shares his knowledge.
> 
> -Michael



And well thought out and sincere compliments that fit the person and their current skill level.   :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, now that I have had time to reflect on yet another wonderful trip to WV, I have to comment an say a big "Thank You" to Mike & Tess for their hospitality towards our guests.   It is very important to me for my students to maintain the pedegree that I bring to the IKKO (Mr. Parker, Mr. LaBounty, Mr. Coots) to extend this kind of treatment towards our guests, as well as to teach and train our Art of Kenpo physically and intellectually to a high degree.  It is not hard to do when you have a great passion for what you do.  

The Mountaineer students are doing very well, I am happy with their progress, yet still look forward to continued imporvement.  Of course, it was nice to see Dot invade the states, and work on her Kenpo as well (although I didn't need the extra harrassment...... hee hee which she so loves to do).   Also thanks to my private chauffeur Erin "Edhead" for taking the time to shuttle me all  around  the area, and of course the introduction to Mydnyte! 

The instructors (Mike & Tess) are doing a good job of upgrading the Art and show both improvement and enthusiasm with what they do and teach.  Pete will always maintain a place in my heart for the Escrimacaraina (his booty action is unbelievable) :uhyeah: !!!!!!!!!!

I also have to give a big "Im Impressed" to Lamont aka "Blindside" for his attitude and his skill level.  Tho only a 2nd Degree, his comand of movement is  awesome and a fantastic example for anyone that works out with him or even watches him work out.  It is refreshing to see someone that is humble yet, has developed excellent skills!!!!!!  His work ethic and attitude are both credits to himself and his instructorl

I also enjoyed the "Hot Firebird Man" from Flint!  A true gentleman and a always available to assist anyone in need.  I felt so comfortable with the "Michigan Hit Man" where ever we went, I knew trouble would run when he got up and they eyeballed his jet black hair and goat-Tee!!   One tough hombre!

I had a supurb time an hope all enjoyed the weekend and walked away with knowledge, friendship and memories.

  :asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Apr 27, 2004)

artyon: 

Hey a "Wave Macarina"


  Dot, Rich, & Mr. Conatser 

 Thanks for the kind words, my shoulder was (still is) pretty busted up but WE had fun the entire time.  Subtle hint - Don't try to counter hip roll a +300 lb ex-correctional officer while you're wearing a "red man" suit with a pre -existing shoulder condition. :erg:

Rich - Next time we will do some stick work - Promise! 

Lamont - I was VERY impressed with your skill and conditioning, will try to free up the volleyball court next time you're in town............


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 27, 2004)

let's see...friday night saw the MMA students getting some one on one with Mr. C., and the MMA students, along with Rich and Dot saw Mr. C. use Chronuss as target practice.      whenever Mr. C. comes around, there's a wealth of information shared about bygone days and stories of Mr. Parker.  at the crack of 9 a.m.   , the MMA students, Rich, Dot, Lamont, along with Mr. C gathered at Shepherd and rounded up the students of the gym class.  the class was then led through warm ups by StickDummy accompanied with moans and groans.      Mr. C then took over the class and showed some options of technique formulation in the street.  after the first session we did a run on Sheetz and regrouped for the second session to go over a few sets and an unexpected lower belt testing.   :uhyeah:   after we got our bearings, we cleaned up and changed and in a seven car caravan, we descended upon the Chinses restaurant for a good three hours and ate to our heart's content.  Mr. C told some stories, us animé junkies talked about animé, StickDummy and Rich did some synchronized chop stick work across the table from each other, Lamont shared some upper belt wisdom, and we sat around being lazy letting our food digest.      after some more after dinner pictures we all departed, and a few of us went to see Hell Boy, which btw, was pretty good.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Apr 27, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I'm watching Prof. Conatser and Glad I'm not Chad (Chronuss)[/QUOTE
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2047&stc=1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 27, 2004)

teehee...actually it is pretty normal...we do like to beat on eachother every once in a while and trust me chronuss can handle it...he prepares himself mentally and physically when he knows mr. c is coming to town cause he's just so fun to have as an uki


----------



## Seig (Apr 27, 2004)

It wasn't a technique line, it was Mr. C explaining the technique more thoroughly to orange belts, using a brown belt as an example.


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 27, 2004)

and the brown belt still has some battle wounds to show for it.   :wink2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> Rich - Next time we will do some stick work - Promise!



Only if you promise I do not have to dance and you will take it easy on me


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 27, 2004)

the macarena is part of the warm up.   :shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 28, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> the macarena is part of the warm up.   :shrug:




oh boy if that was the case Chronuss you'd be in a world of trouble considering you've got 2 left feet  :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 28, 2004)

You need to be in class more Fuzzy.. cuz Chad does the macarena FMA style along with the rest of us.. Mr. Pete demands it of us~!!!  *chortles*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 28, 2004)

i am in class pretty much as often as i can...but have you seen him dance...i tell ya what you can be his dancing partner and we'll see how your feet come out


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 28, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> oh boy if that was the case Chronuss you'd be in a world of trouble considering you've got 2 left feet  :boing2:



good thing I don't have two right feet, cause they'd both be on top of your head at once.   :EG:


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 29, 2004)

Rich taught me how to dance in Sheetz, maybe he could give Chronuss a lesson or two!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Rich taught me how to dance in Sheetz, maybe he could give Chronuss a lesson or two!



It was a joint lock set and or lock flow  I am sure that Chronuss woudl enjoy


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 29, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> good thing I don't have two right feet, cause they'd both be on top of your head at once.   :EG:



teehee don't you know that if you had two right or two left that it would make you off balance so you'd fall down before you got your feet to my head....i maybe short but i'm not short enough for your feet to reach my head if you fell down on the ground


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 29, 2004)

Tess do you have any photos of the seminar on Saturday, or did you just tape it?  If so any way to get some stills off of the tape?

Dot
:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 29, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> It was a joint lock set and or lock flow  I am sure that Chronuss woudl enjoy


 Yeah, what I said.......dancing


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Tess do you have any photos of the seminar on Saturday, or did you just tape it?  If so any way to get some stills off of the tape?
> 
> Dot
> :asian:



Hey Dot,

Here's what I have.. I haven't viewed the videos yet..and until I hook the vcr up to the ADS system to my computer.. I won't have any stills.

Pic on Left is Chronuss (Chad Stewart) & Kenpogirl (Dot Kelly)

Group pic.. Front row from left  _ Phillip Deel, Edhead2000 (Erin Delauder), Jen Danley, P.J. Reiff, Michael H. 
Back row: Seig, Professor Conatser, Rich Parsons, Blindside (Lamont Glass), Chronuss(Chad Stewart)& Kenpogirl (Dot Kelly)


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2004)

Seig(Michael Seigel), Rich Parsons, Chronuss (Chad Stewart) and in front  Blindside (Lamont Glass)


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2004)

Lamont Glass (Blindside) and Tess with Rich Parsons looking on 

Kenpogirl (Dot Kelly) & Tess


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

Excellent, thanks Tess.  Love my fighting stance, scary ain't I.   
It was a really great weekend.

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeppers Dot~!! It was a great weekend   Hopefully next time we'll have more time to play and spar~! 
Great stance ~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2004)

And to those who are curious about the red/black gi tops.. they are for special events such as seminars.. Originally as a team uniform for the Boston I.K.C.


----------



## Blindside (May 1, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry for the late reply, I've been on the road for the last week.

I had a great time at this seminar, and it was great to meet so many of you from these boards.  I was impressed by the feeling of family that was in the MMA group.  I have felt this in other groups (my own school and the Silkwind group), but by and large it seems unusual in the martial arts community.  It was gratifying to be welcomed by this family.  Thank you.

Many people have talked about what we covered, so I won't reiterate, but one thing I took away was the importance of practicing opposite sides.  I can do it with my techs, but not with my forms above Long 2.  Thanks to Mike and Tess for hosting the seminar, to Mr. C for all the technical tips, and to Chad for attempting to teach me AK techs on the fly.  

Lamont

PS:  Actually special thanks to Pete and Kyle (I think, I have a bad memory for names) for giving me rides home, you guys saved me a long walk!!!


----------



## marshallbd (May 1, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I've been on the road for the last week.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with this thread...My apologies...Blindside, I see in your profile that you are a Wildlife Biologist. Where/with who do you work? :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 1, 2004)

Beau,

You may wish to PM  Mr. Glass re: your question 

~Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 1, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> My apologies...



Hey Beau,  where were you for the workshop?  I was looking forward to meeting you!

:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (May 1, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hey Beau,  where were you for the workshop?  I was looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> :asian:



teehee...that's a good question mr. c...especially considering with the new Corridor H and all and not to mention my lead foot, i can make it from elkins to here in about 2 1/2 hrs.      and it's not a bad drive it's really nice country side...okay now that i'm off topic we can go back on now  :boing2:


----------



## Cruentus (May 3, 2004)

O.K....

What the hell? 

Someone dinged me on reputation points for my last post here?

Um....if your going to ding me for nothing, please state your name and reasoning...thanks!


----------



## Cruentus (May 3, 2004)

Also, back to more important things such as boots to the groin...

I hung with Rich all weekend. Rich got about 15 hours of training in, and about 16 hours of listening to me talk!  :rofl: 

My groin hasn't been booted yet, however, I have a nice bruise of my shoulder from Rich's gargantuan elbow. I may have spoken too soon, though, as we'll probably bang sticks Wednesday....better wear my cup!  :wink1:


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2004)

*PAUL*, I'm going to ding you and you very well know the reason(s)!

*Seig* looks so young! And this after working as an admin here! It aged me 10 years in the first two months.

I'm glad that someone rode down with *Rich Parsons* to Mr. Conatser's seminar and to the event last weekend. Otherwise he might've ridden his motorcycle and contributed to organ donation!


----------



## Seig (May 3, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> *Seig* looks so young! And this after working as an admin here! It aged me 10 years in the first two months.


Jeff,
That's because Rich filled me in on some age defying secrets....


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> That's because Rich filled me in on some age defying secrets....




SHHHHH! They won't be secrets then 


www.loreal.com


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 4, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm glad that someone rode down with *Rich Parsons* to Mr. Conatser's seminar and to the event last weekend. Otherwise he might've ridden his motorcycle and contributed to organ donation!


Maybe so, but it aged me about 10 years.  
I though driving like that only happened in the movies, could'ah sworn I was an extra in the "Fast and the Furious". :vu: 

I'm still trying to unclench my *** cheeks. :anic:

Dot
:wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but it aged me about 10 years.
> I though driving like that only happened in the movies, could'ah sworn I was an extra in the "Fast and the Furious". :vu:
> 
> I'm still trying to unclench my *** cheeks. :anic:
> ...




:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 4, 2004)

Must be Rich was on his 'good behavior' when I rode over to the college cuz I didn't need to use my passenger brake once ~!


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 4, 2004)

Tess, just count yourself luck.  :uhyeah: 

Dot


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (May 4, 2004)

Hey Dot, do you think that Rich and Chronuss have been giving eachother driving lessons cause that's how i feel when i'm in the car with him


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 4, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Hey Dot, do you think that Rich and Chronuss have been giving eachother driving lessons cause that's how i feel when i'm in the car with him




Well I only had to deal with it for a weekend, if you guys have to put up with in constantly I commend your bravery!!!  

At least I went in style in his firebird convertable, you have to do it in that "little white shitbox"  (Seig's words not mine) :lol:

Dot
:angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 4, 2004)

ok before we really toss this thread to the dogs 
yeah I know .. tis already there.. 

What would you like to see for the next Professor Conatser's seminar this fall?

I think that tec line for takedowns and defenses was really good.. and know from hearing the voices of the other students, not on MT, they enjoyed it and learned alot.


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 4, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What would you like to see for the next Professor Conatser's seminar this fall?
> 
> I think that tec line for takedowns and defenses was really good.. and know from hearing the voices of the other students, not on MT, they enjoyed it and learned alot.


Yah no kidding, people enjoy being able to knock someone on their butt.  As long as people have something to do, and maybe even break a sweat it'll be a great seminar.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (May 4, 2004)

Is Dot coming to the next seminar?  I want to block some more of her attacks and take her down!   In love, Dot!!   Only in love!  

The line was cool and learning different ways to defend against different techniques.  We do quite a bit of that in class and I enjoy it.  Always trying to find new ways to do something or putting the end of one technique on the beginning of another.  Neat stuff!

Maybe Rich can teach me some more dance moves! woo hoo


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but it aged me about 10 years.
> I though driving like that only happened in the movies, could'ah sworn I was an extra in the "Fast and the Furious". :vu:
> 
> I'm still trying to unclench my *** cheeks. :anic:
> ...



Yea me too, but thats just because I shared a hotel room with Rich this weekend....Ouch QUIT IT! [Sorrrrry...couldn't resist! :lol: ]


----------



## Seig (May 4, 2004)

Ok, pull it out of the gutter.......


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Ok, pull it out of the gutter.......



Pulling things out of the gutter...

Tess was asking about material for the next seminar, and suggested takedowns and defenses.

What kind of takedowns do you guys (kenpo) have? How about defenses?

I am not a kenpo person, so please explain as best as you can keeping this in mind.

Thanks!

PAUL
 :asian:


----------

